# MR. Heater tough buddy



## bearhunter39 (Nov 29, 2009)

does anyone use this heater in a camper, just wanting to know if it is really safe to use in a camper,any feedback on this would be appreciated


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 29, 2009)

Ive been using one for several years and they work great, even on low mine will run me out of My little camper.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am considering one of them also but was told it would not  do any good in my camper which is 31'. What do some of you that have/use them think?


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 29, 2009)

I love mine. Not sure about a 31' camper.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 29, 2009)

I used the Big Buddy in a school bus conversion a few years ago - I cracked the windows just a bit, and had a carbon monoxide detector as well...  It was not big enough to really heat up the whole bus on cold nights, but, it worked fine in the bedroom area that was about 8x10.  I'd imagine it would have heated at least triple that area if I had it walled/curtained off...


----------



## virgil (Nov 29, 2009)

*little buddy heater*

if you get the bigger size buddy heater it will not have a problem heating up a 31ft camper. the bigger heater is 18,000 btu and heats up to 200sf, with a dc fan. i got a regular buddy heater and they cost from $99-$129. they are very efficient.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have two Mr. Heater "Buddy" heaters but only use one at a time in my 20' camper and we do fine. I have mine hooked up to a Bar-B-Que grill propane tank (tank is outside) because it is way cheaper than using the 1 pound green bottles. I think it requires 9 square inches of ventilation but I crack two windows just to be sure and have had my family of 7 sleeping in there all night with no problems. A 1 pound green bottle will last you 6 hours on low heat and about 3 hours on high heat. These heaters have a low oxygen cut off switch and a tip over shut off as well. To be safe be sure to ventilate enough.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

I use one in my 16' Burro and so for it works well. I have a window cracked and the roof vent cracked as well. I like waking up every morning so I also have a Kidde KN-COEG-3 Nighthawk Plug-In Carbon Monoxide and Explosive Gas Alarm with Battery Backup

http://www.amazon.com/Kidde-KN-COEG-3-Nighthawk-Monoxide-Explosive/dp/B0002EVNJ6

Home Depot has the detector for $59.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Some interesteing info about these heaters

http://colemanheater.com/portable-propane-heaters-mr-heater-mrhf273400-buddy/


----------



## AQHARoper (Dec 2, 2009)

I use the Mr Buddy in the living qtrs of my horse trailer. It is 18x7 1/2 . it heats it well on low setting, high will rn you out in about 2 hrs. Allot depends on the insulation of the trailer/camper as well as the type of floor in it.


----------

